

Apple ID security: Should I be worried? - chmars
http://www.betalogue.com/2013/02/12/apple-id-security/

======
rafitorres
Because I was there early, my iCloud email/Apple ID is a fairly short but
uncommon word, and I receive at least three of these emails every week. I also
constantly get subscribed to newsletters I never requested, and receive many
messages (both emails and through iMessage) from people who thought they were
contacting someone else.

I have two theories on why is this:

1\. There is at least one person out there in the world who is convinced they
own my iCloud email address, but have "forgotten" their password, so they keep
trying to reset it. Meanwhile they keep giving out the address as though it
were theirs.

2\. There's simply an astounding number of people using iCloud, many of them
technically unsophisticated users, so data entry mistakes in login forms and
other places will be more common.

I do reset my password every week or so, just to be safe.

------
thirdstation
"If nothing else happens in the next little while, I will eventually buy
something else and enter my credit card information again, but I simply do not
like this way of not addressing perfectly valid concerns about identity theft
and Apple ID security."

Companies will continue to ignore customer security and other, lesser customer
service issues if they think you'll come back anyway.

------
drucken
It is surprisingly difficult to remove credit card information from an Apple
ID. There seems to be no way to do it online.

You must use iTunes (machine of the installation seems to be irrelevant) or an
iOS device and in some cases there is no guarantee it will work without
providing new payment information.

~~~
nwh
It is possible to do it, in the same manner that it is possible to create an
account without a credit card at all.

This is slightly dated, so it might not be the case now. Originally every
AppleID had to have a credit card assigned, the form wouldn't let you progress
without one. The trick was to fill in the form with fake data, go to the next
screen where it would error out, and then when you clicked back a "no credit
card" option would appear at the bottom.

Removing a credit card is possible. Crank open the iTunes app and the option
is there. You just don't seem to be able to do it on their website, as far as
I could see.

------
nirvana
Someone from a portuguese speaking country thinks that your email address is
theirs and that their password is not working and is trying to reset it. That
seems to be what's happening here.

~~~
lukeman
Exactly. I get the same thing to an email address that is secondary on my
account but someone else was able to create an account with at one point or
another (the email being addressed to a name other than your own is the
giveaway).

It's not anything evil, just some poor guy (in my case) who can no longer
access his account and is trying to reset the password.

